# Suggestions for a low budget tripod



## edurieux (Oct 25, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I'm looking for a new tripod. Right now mine is a cheap Velbon.
I would like something that I can bring everywhere, from city to mountain.
I like doing long exposures so I need something steady, and quite light for travelling/hiking, but not 
necessarily compact.

I think the best setup I could find is a three-section carbon tripod, but my budget is quite low (300 - 400 $ head included)
My stuff is a Canon 6D w/ 24-105 or 70-200 2.8, nothing more.

Here's what I found here in Europe:


Induro AT113, quite cheap, but not carbon fiber and quite heavy (1.9kg)
Manfrotto 190CX3 (1.32kg) or MT294C3 (1.6kg) 
Benro Versatile C1970T (1.35kg)
Vanguard Alta Pro 253T (1.66kg)

For the head, I think I'll get a Manfrotto ball head, quite inexpensive and compatible with my Blackrapid Strap. But if you have better
solution, let me know !

Do you have any advice or recommendations?

Thanks.


----------



## WPJ (Oct 25, 2013)

Hi a few years back I needed the same I looked at a lot options/performance vs cost I went with the manfroto 550 non carbon fiber because of cost.

I would love to get the carbon fiber version but cost predicted it I think I paid 165 for it. When I compared to the 190 I found it to be like 10x studier as well as taller I'm 5'11" so for me I want the camera at my night with the 190 it goes that high but I needed raise the center column which introduced a lot of shake so for landscapes or anything with a slight breeze the 550 was that much better.

will


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 25, 2013)

edurieux said:


> Suggestions for a low budget tripod...I need something steady, and quite light for travelling/hiking, but not
> necessarily compact.



Yes, the three things many people want in a tripod: stable, light, and inexpensive. The unfortunate reality is that you can get at most only *two* of those three. 



edurieux said:


> For the head, I think I'll get a Manfrotto ball head, quite inexpensive and compatible with my Blackrapid Strap. But if you have better
> solution, let me know !



Skip the Manfrotto head, get one that's Arca-Swiss compatible. The Manfrotto RC2 clamp/plate is the weak link. Get Arca plate(s) for body/lenses, and a small clamp (Kirk 1", RRS B2-FAB-F) for the Blackrapid quick release.


----------



## Jim Saunders (Oct 25, 2013)

The Berlebach wood tripod (a Reporter) I have doesn't meet your lightweight criterium but it is rigid and its integral ballhead gives enough motion for a lot of jobs without anything else; Put an ARCA-Swiss clamp on it and you're off to a start. You could get a ballhead at the same time for the sake of getting a clamp and use the tripod either with it or without it. 

Jim


----------

